# Refreshment Recipes



## widows son (Oct 5, 2012)

Trying to deliver a good meal to a group of hungry brethren for a decent cost can be difficult, but fortunately the culinary world always has a way. Dips can always be a hit but always try and break the norm. Humus, baba ghanoush, guacamole, are just done ideas. Even classic recipes such as salsa and even chicken wing dip can become something more with a homemade touch. Enjoy!

Roasted Red Pepper Humus
3 cans of chick peas, drained, rinsed and dried)
2 roasted peppers ( in the jar or you can do yourself, the latter is always better, just make sure skin is peeled)
4 tbsp purÃ©ed roasted garlic( fresh can also be used, if using fresh for this recipe 3 cloves would be suffice)
2 tbsp of sesame oil
The juice of 1 lemon
Salt and pepper 
EV olive oil for consistency

PurÃ©e all the above on a blender or food processor adding olive oil until a smooth paste. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve at room temperature. Salute!

Baba Ghanoush

1 large eggplant
1/4 cup tahini, 
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1 pinch ground cumin
salt, to taste
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 tbsp chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1/4 cup brine-cured black olives, such as kalamata


Preheat an oven to 375Â°F.
Prick the eggplant with a fork in several places and place on the rack and bake  very soft. Remove from the oven, let cool slightly, and peel off and discard the skin. 
Place the eggplant flesh in a bowl.
Using a fork, mash the eggplant to a paste. 
Add the 1/4 cup tahini, the garlic, the 1/4 cup lemon juice and the cumin and mix well.
Season with salt, then taste and add more tahini and/or lemon juice, if needed.
Transfer the mixture to a serving bowl and spread with the back of a spoon to form a shallow well.
Drizzle the olive oil over the top and sprinkle with the parsley.
Place the olives around the sides.
Serve at room temperature. Salute!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 6, 2012)

*Cajun Red Beans and Rice

*


*Makes:*
12 servings
*Prep Time:*
30 minutes
*Cook Time:*
8 hours, 0 minutes
*Ready In:*
8 hours, 30 minutes

 *Ingredients*
 1 pound dried red  kidney beans
1 medium yellow onion  diced
1 medium bell pepper  diced
4 ribs celery finely  diced
1 pound smoked pork  sausage 1/4 inch diced
6 strips thick cut  smoked bacon finely cut julienne style
4 cloves minced garlic
5 whole bay leaves
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cayenne pepper
2 quarts water
 *Directions*
 If you have a large  crock pot. Put all ingredients into pot and cook on high for 8 hours. Stove  Top: Large heavy bottom pot. Bring to boil  for 45 minute occasionally stir through. Bring down to simmer for 4 Â½ hours  covered. Stir about every 30 minutes. Last hour: put 5 cups rice to cook. 1/2  teaspoon of salt per cup of rice with water. 
  When beans are done. Mash about 1/3 of mixture and blend in with remainder of  beans.

  Tipon't add salt or Cayenne pepper until beans are cooked.

  Serve over steamed rice.

  5 cups cooked rice suggested
 


----------



## widows son (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds interesting thx for the recipe, are you a chef or food lover, or both lol


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 6, 2012)

In Louisiana the food is what it's all about. That and a good colesteral medication.


----------



## widows son (Oct 6, 2012)

Haha, ya I love southern American cuisine, oddly enough there's a couple from Louisiana who own a food truck in the downtown of my city, up here in Canada... I'm addicted to the jambalaya...they like okra, and so do i


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 7, 2012)

That make since, being the Cajuns came out of Nova Scotia


*Chicken and Sausage Jambalaya*



Makes:     10 servings
Prep Time:    40 minutes
Cook Time: 1 hour, 40 minutes
Ready In:    2 hours, 20 minutes     

Ingredients
1 large hen or chicken     
1 bunch green onions scallions     
1 clove garlic minced fine     
1 pound hickory smoked sausage     
3 cups chopped onions
2 large bell peppers
3 cups long grain rice
salt and pepper to taste 
oil for browning     

Directions
Season hen with salt and pepper(cayenne, garlic and onion powder (optional). In a cast iron pot add oil and brown the hen and sausage. Once browned, drain excess oil. Add onion and garlic to the meat and saute until tender and brown. Add water until meat is covered. Cook for one hour or until meat is tender. Add green onions and bell pepper. Add rice and more liquid, stir well, cover pot and do not stir again. Note add enough water or flavored broth for the rice to cook in. Cook over low fire until rice is done.


----------



## widows son (Oct 7, 2012)

Dude, that's sounds pretty good too, I've had jambalaya with guinea fowl before too, the game flavor adds a different dimension to the dish


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2012)

Moved to On the Grill. Goodness Brethren...those recipes sound yummy! Posting this to our FB page..lol


----------



## redraidermason (Oct 8, 2012)

All of these recipes are sounding good.  I will have to try that jambalaya recipe soon for lodge.

I am gonna share a 2-fer recipe.  Part 1 is Pork Roast and Part 2 is Pulled Pork Sandwiches.

Part 1: Pork Roast (slow cooker style)
1 large Pork Roast
1/2 a bottle of beer (i usually use a ziegenbach but you can use whatever you have handy)
water or chicken/beef broth (Broth adds alot of extra flavor and you can use either type depending on what overall flavor you are looking for)
1      Tbsp season all / season salt
1      Tbsp Fresh ground Black Pepper
1 1/2 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1 1/2 Tbsp Onion Powder

Put the roast in the pot, add the beer then add enough water or broth to cover about half of the roast.  I am liberal with the spices because i like bold flavors but you can play around and add more or less depending on the way you like it.  Cook time is usually about 6-8 hours in a crock pot on low.  about 4-6 hours on high.  I take the roast out of the juice and let it rest for 20 - 30 minutes so it can cool before I slice it.  The Juice left in the pan can be strained to be the start of an awesome gravy. (I will include the recipe below)  I usually serve this with Mashed potatoes or potato salad and a green vegetable or salad and rolls.

I usually buy twice as much pork roast as I need (especially if I can find it on sale) and cook it all at once.  The leftover Roasts Freeze well and are awesome the part 2 recipe.

Gravy for Pork Roast:
about 4 cups of juice left over from cooking the roast (strained) or chicken broth
cornstarch or flour
water
whatever seasoning you want.

Heat the juice to a boil in a sauce pan.  while that is heating add several Tbsp of cornstarch to a glass of water and stir to form a slurry or thin paste.  Once juice is boiling add the slurry and whisk until the sauce boils and thickens (if it is too thick add more broth; too thin add more slurry) once it is to your likeness add whatever seasonings you would like i usually add the same seasonings that i used on the roast to tie it together.




Part 2: Pulled Pork Sandwiches


Ok so the month before I cooked a pork roast and had some left over Pork Roast (or bought an extra and cooked it) and froze it.  Grab your trusty crock pot again.

1 Large Pork Roast (Pre cooked)
BarBQ Sauce
Worcestershire sauce
Chicken/Beef Broth

Toss the Roast into the Crock pot with enough broth to cover it 1/3 to 1/2.  Cook on low for 4-6 hours or high for 2-3 hours or until it is tender enough to shred.  Leave the juice in the Pot and use tongs and a fork or two large forks to shred the roast down to manageable meaty morsels and let it sit in the juice for about 15 minutes.  If you have too much juice drain it until you have about a cup or 2.  add 2 bottles of store bought BBQ sauce.  Where I am at Sweet Baby Rays is cheap and tasty.  Mix well and add a Tablespoon or two of the Worcestershire sauce and any other seasoning you might like (garlic, onion, ketchup, hot sauce if you like it spicy, or even a little soy sauce work well with BBQ pork).  I like to serve it with coleslaw and chips with enough buns to feed a small army.



Both of these recipes are quick, easy, and do well feeding larger crowds for a small amount of money.


----------



## widows son (Oct 8, 2012)

These are some great recipes guys thank you


----------



## widows son (Oct 8, 2012)

Today is Canadian thanksgiving. A great day of friends and family and of course... Good eats. Stuffing, mashed potatoes, squash, corn, root vegetables, cranberry sauce( which I hate, yuck), and of course what were all after, the turkey.  If roasting whole there are many techniques for providing maximum flavor and juiciness. You can rub flavored butter under the skin of the breasts and thighs, inject butter in the meat or put the stuffing in the cavity while it's roasting. For me gravy is everything. I personally don't like using a roux ( flour and butter) or cold water and cornstarch slurry. I like lining the bottom of the roasting pan that the turkey is cooking in with potatoes carrots onions garlic and celery. Once the turkey is cooked and resting, I'll put those vegetables and the drippings in a sauce pot and purÃ©e with a hand blender, adding hot chicken or turkey stock to fix the consistency and season with salt and pepper. I recommend to let the turkey rest for  45 min to an hour before slicing to keep as much moisture in the meat.  In the restaurant I would section of the turkey and roast separately for maximum yield and cost effectiveness and there's nothing saying you can't either, sectioning a turkey is quite easy when raw, just exercise caution when using a sharp knife. These are just tips to make your thanksgiving better, I won't post a recipe because I'm sure all of you have your own traditions that you would stick with. Hope this is helpful! To my Canadian brethren happy thanksgiving, to my American brethren I also wish you many thanksgivings. Salute!


----------



## redraidermason (Oct 10, 2012)

I know a lot of people have aversion to cranberry sauce.  Have you ever tried fresh cranberry sauce though?  I prefer a fresh chunky relish as opposed to a gelatinous strained sauce.  it adds more texture and a much fresher flavor especially with citrus juice added.  Being from Texas I actually enjoy a jalapeno, cilantro, and lime cranberry relish that is refreshing and tangy but balances out the tartness of the cranberries.  If you would like I can see if I can dig up the recipe early for you. (I know that I am too late for your Thanksgiving but some of the other guys in the states might enjoy it.)


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I got a big kick in the butt yesterday. I found out that I am Stage 3 Liver failure and that EVERYTHING I love to eat is wrong. Guess I am going to have to find recipes that I can live with, pun intended.  And oh man do I love to eat.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 10, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Well I got a big kick in the butt yesterday. I found out that I am Stage 3 Liver failure and that EVERYTHING I love to eat is wrong. Guess I am going to have to find recipes that I can live with, pun intended.  And oh man do I love to eat.



Wait, what? Brother, are you okay?


----------



## widows son (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that brother, I hope your ok.  I some good recipes that are on the more healthy side I can give you. Pretty much just reduced amount of sodium, fat etc. I truly hope that you are ok my friend.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 10, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Well I got a big kick in the butt yesterday. I found out that I am Stage 3 Liver failure and that EVERYTHING I love to eat is wrong. Guess I am going to have to find recipes that I can live with, pun intended.  And oh man do I love to eat.



I hate to hear that Brother. My prayers will be with you. I know that feeling of receiving news you were in no way prepared for.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you Brothers. I am fine. It's just some more life changes I will have to get used to.  I think you for your concern and prayers too. Life goes on as long as God wills it.


----------



## Plustax (Oct 10, 2012)

I think this sharing of recipes is great. I wish there was a "book of meals" for stewards. I have the honor of this position for the next 2 years and wish there were "Lodge Recipes" to share. 
Different note.... How long (yrs) are the Steward positions in your lodge?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Thank you Brothers. I am fine. It's just some more life changes I will have to get used to.  I think you for your concern and prayers too. Life goes on as long as God wills it.



That's heavy stuff man. What kind of diet restrictions are you on now? Let's see if we can't dig up some good recipes!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, I am waiting to meet with a dietitian.  I'll know more then.  I will still be putting some recipies up too.  Sereval years back I started working on a Spinach cook book that I never finished.  I'll throw some of those up too.


----------



## redraidermason (Oct 11, 2012)

CajunTinMan said:


> Well I got a big kick in the butt yesterday. I found out that I am Stage 3 Liver failure and that EVERYTHING I love to eat is wrong. Guess I am going to have to find recipes that I can live with, pun intended.  And oh man do I love to eat.



I am so sorry to hear that Brother.  Once you find out what restrictions you have let us know.  I know alot of different types of cooking due to friends with severe dietary restrictions.  Thoughts and prayers are headed your way as well.


----------



## redraidermason (Oct 11, 2012)

Plustax said:


> I think this sharing of recipes is great. I wish there was a "book of meals" for stewards. I have the honor of this position for the next 2 years and wish there were "Lodge Recipes" to share.
> Different note.... How long (yrs) are the Steward positions in your lodge?



Sounds like a fun Idea. After this thread gets going a while we may be able to toss out a Masons of Texas Cookbook.  Also check with your local Eastern Star.  The one my sister belongs to did a cookbook several years back that was full off old handed down, delicious, and/or homemade recipes.  If you need any tips feel free to ask around on this thread or section of the Forum.  There are some good recipes on here and more to come I am certain.


----------



## widows son (Oct 11, 2012)

All the chairs in my lodge are held for one year unless reelected


----------



## Bill Hosler (Oct 18, 2012)

I make this quite often for parties. They are always a big hit. I usually put them on the smoker with my brisket instead of putting them in the oven:

http://mantestedrecipes.com/m/recipe/8805/bacon-wrapped-pineapple-jalapenos--aka-gone-


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 27, 2012)

A masonic cook book would be graet.


----------

